# Changer barette mémoire sur ibook et powerbook



## killou (13 Décembre 2004)

Bonjours à toutes et tous,
Je cherche à changer des barettes mémoire sur un powerbook G4/667 et un ibook G3/900. apparemment ce sont les mêmes SO-DIMM PC 133, mais j'aimerais trouver un site ou un dossier avec photo qui me guiderait lors de ces opérations. JE pense que ce sujet a déjà été évoqué mais je n'ai pas franchement trouvé jusqu'ici alors quelqu'une ou un aurait un tuyau?


----------



## chagregel (13 Décembre 2004)

Regarde dans ton manuel


----------



## woulf (13 Décembre 2004)

Là tu abuses 
C'est LE sujet récurrent...

Bref: pour le type de mémoire: www.crucial.com
Tu sélectionnes par machine et il te dit ce qu'il faut comme type. Après libre à toi d'acheter ou pas chez eux

Pour l'installation: RTFM Read The Fuckin' Manual 
Tout est documenté dans les modes d'emploi. Si tu ne les as pas ou plus tu les trouves sur le site d'apple, rubrique support 

Edit: grilled par le géant vert


----------



## chagregel (13 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> (...)Pour l'installation: RTFM Read The Fuckin' Manual
> (...)



Pas mal!    

Je vais le garder sous la main!


----------



## woulf (13 Décembre 2004)

J'ai gardé ça d'une mailing list powerbook américaine à laquelle j'étais abonné vers 97/98


----------



## pattes (13 Décembre 2004)

killou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours à toutes et tous,
> Je cherche à changer des barettes mémoire sur un powerbook G4/667 et un ibook G3/900. apparemment ce sont les mêmes SO-DIMM PC 133, mais j'aimerais trouver un site ou un dossier avec photo qui me guiderait lors de ces opérations. JE pense que ce sujet a déjà été évoqué mais je n'ai pas franchement trouvé jusqu'ici alors quelqu'une ou un aurait un tuyau?



Pour l'installation : 
Tout est expliqué ici : http://images.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/doityourself/memory-fr.pdf


----------



## duracel (13 Décembre 2004)

Pauvre killou,

c'est son 4e post, et il se prend un RTFM dans la paillasse.


----------



## killou (13 Décembre 2004)

Même pas mal les RTFM... à chaque néophytes ses erreurs qui feront son expérience... Merci patte pour ta compréhension et ton ouverture


----------



## chagregel (13 Décembre 2004)

killou a dit:
			
		

> Même pas mal les RTFM... à chaque néophytes ses erreurs qui feront son expérience... Merci patte pour ta compréhension et ton ouverture




Tu veux dire que les autres sont fermés! 

Damed! Par une question posés 10.000 fois et ou il faut simplement que tu ouvres le manuel de ton iBook!  :hein:  :hein: 



Bienvenue sur Macgeneration et sur ces forums     . En t'inscrivant, tu as du accepter la charte.

Pour éviter toute dérive du sujet, on ferme


----------

